# vMWare ESXi 5.0 - RAW-Geräte aktivieren



## Falk (13. Oktober 2011)

*vMWare ESXi 5.0 - RAW-Geräte aktivieren*

Vielleicht ja jemand eine korrekte Lösung, ich habe es schon gegoogelt: ich kriege (da die HDDs direkt drin sind) keine RDM (Raw Device Management) aktiviert, die Option bleibt ausgegraut.

Verwendet wird ESXi 5.0 auf einem HP N36L mit 4x 2 TB HDD, der ESXi selbst ist auf einer 5. HDD installiert.

Edith sagt: werde es mal mit RDM mapping of local SATA storage for ESXi « David Warburton ausprobieren.


----------



## Jimini (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: vMWare ESXi 5.0 - RAW-Geräte aktivieren*

Eventuell hilft dir auch die offizielle Knowledge Base weiter - VMware KB: Raw Device Mapping option is greyed out

MfG Jimini


----------

